# Phrag. schlimii



## silence882 (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi All,

My schlimii has been in bloom for a month or two now and I finally snapped a pic. I got this guy from Piping Rock 2 years ago and it has bloomed every year.





--Stephen


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Silvan (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice one. Congrats! I also got mine from the same source around the same time.
But for me, it's been blasting buds for the past two years. So kudos on flowering it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2014)

So cute. I love it!


----------



## TDT (Nov 4, 2014)

What a sweetie! I struggle with this species.


----------



## John M (Nov 4, 2014)

That's a beautiful "fat" clone. Nice!

Simvan, keep your schlimii a bit on the cool side (like a Cattleya) and water it every day. Do not stand it in a puddle of water as stagnant water will really make it unhappy. They like LOTS of FRESH water and lots of air too. So, an open, free draining mix that you water every day is perfect for them.


----------



## Silvan (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info John. I'll follow your advice and stop leaving it standing in a saucer filled with water for the next cycle.


----------



## eaborne (Nov 4, 2014)

Cute indeed!


----------



## eteson (Nov 4, 2014)

Fat pouch!
Love it!


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2014)

Silvan said:


> I'll follow your advice and stop leaving it standing in a saucer filled with water for the next cycle.



In nature, they are found growing in association with running water.....LOTS of fresh water. Even though they like to be wet, they are not adapted to old, stale water low in oxygen. So, daily watering, allowing copious amounts of water to run through the pot and drain out of the bottom, which creates a vacuum inside the pot that draws in lots of fresh air as the water escapes through the bottom holes, creates the right mix of water and fresh air for the roots. Once you've got happy roots, your plant will be happy too!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2014)

good advice

.... and cute flower!


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2014)

That lovely flower looks quite happy to me.


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 5, 2014)

Lovely flower!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried this S/H? It sounds like not a good candidate if it needs fresh flowing water.


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Has anyone tried this S/H? It sounds like not a good candidate if it needs fresh flowing water.


 I haven't tried that; but, just as in other mediums, schlimii would probably do well if it was watered heavily every day and the mix was thoroughly flushed with fresh water. It's worth a try with a spare division to see for sure.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 6, 2014)

Such a lovely shape !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2014)

That's a very nice one


----------



## dbva (Nov 6, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Has anyone tried this S/H? It sounds like not a good candidate if it needs fresh flowing water.




Nice chubby flower.

Yes, I've grown one in S/H for nearly 2 years and it is doing well. It has increased in size and blooms each year.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

Its probably in the batch Glen got from Hawaii. Very nice strong plants. I guess I have to add that to the list! $$ I hate this forum sometimes.


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I hate this forum sometimes.


 LOL! Says Mr. 36,217 Posts! oke: You practically *ARE* this forum! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2014)

As I said before, "this forum so strong, me so weak!"!


----------



## John M (Nov 6, 2014)

:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Has anyone tried this S/H? It sounds like not a good candidate if it needs fresh flowing water.



I've been growning schlimii S/H since 09 maybe? I got it from a Canadian friend and I nearly killed it growing in a traditional pot. The trick for me was keeping the roots cool by evaporation in S/H. It has bloomed once but mostly blast 
There are fabulious roots BTW for SE Texas at sea level!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> I hate this forum sometimes.



I've heard there's a very thin line between love and hate  



SlipperKing said:


> I've been growning schlimii S/H since 09 maybe? I got it from a Canadian friend and I nearly killed it growing in a traditional pot. The trick for me was keeping the roots cool by evaporation in S/H. It has bloomed once but mostly blast
> There are fabulious roots BTW for SE Texas at sea level!



With s/h that's the key; achieving the right temperature for the roots. I had a schlimii in upstate ny window sitting in water but in winter in barely-heated room and it rotted. (Like some phals but not in summertime) as long as the root zone temp is where it should be, especially in hot Texas or home/greenhouse environments where it isn't getting too cool, it can work well. 
Might be good idea to have a temp probe in pot in s/h to see if it gets too cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silence882 (Nov 7, 2014)

This guy is in diatomite at the moment but that's gonna change as soon as blooming's done. I found with some other Phrags that I'm not getting as good root growth in diatomite as I do in my standard CHC/perlite/charcoal mix.

This guy (and all my phrags) gets watered every other day.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 8, 2014)

Very cute flower, it's almost round!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice and particularly well colored!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 8, 2014)

That's a chubby one! 


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## silence882 (Aug 23, 2016)

This guy blooms like clockwork in the late summer every year. The dorsal on this bloom didn't flatten out as usual.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 24, 2016)

Have you switched to CHC mix from the diatomite? If so, do you find that it's doing better?


----------



## silence882 (Aug 24, 2016)

adiaphane said:


> Have you switched to CHC mix from the diatomite? If so, do you find that it's doing better?



Yes and yes. Diatomite was making me nervous since there's no organic matter to decay and provide nutrients. The plant is quite happy now with good root growth in CHC/perlite/charcoal.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 3, 2016)

It's branching for the first time since I bought it as a division from Piping Rock. It has 2 old growths and a tiny start for growth #4.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2016)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 4, 2016)

Sweet!


----------

